# Help with TUG Marketplace



## akp (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi, I posted a wish list recently on the TUG Marketplace.

I got a notification that I had a message in response this morning.  I read the message but had to do a few things before responding.  I cannot find the message again, and have no way to respond to the person who left it.

What am I doing wrong?  I'm signed in, and I click on "View your listings / messages" but all I see is my listing.

I clicked "Contact Ad Managers" at the bottom of the page but it doesn't seem to do anything.

Thanks,
Anita


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 18, 2013)

depending on where the message was (a wish ad or a classified ad) you would need to click the correct link to view it.

after viewing your ad on the proper page, there is a column titled "messages" that will have a number in it indicating how many messages you have for that ad, simply click the number to view them all.


----------



## akp (Feb 18, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks, Brian,

It was right there, I just didn't click the number '1'.  Thanks,

Anita


----------

